# Anno2070 mehr fps?



## dkuyt (29. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe bei Anno nur ca. 30 fps. Woran kann das liegen? 
Und wie kann ich mehr bekommen? 

So kann ich schon spielen, aber beim bewegen der Maus ueber den Bildschirmrand ruckelts dann schon arg.. 
Graka zu schwach? :s

Meine Hardware:
i5 2500k 3.3GHz
8GB GEiL 1066
ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
Asus ENGTX560 DCII OC


----------



## Kaktus (29. November 2011)

Das Spiel frisst Grafikkarten zum Frühstück. Und eine GTX 560 (ohne Ti) ist auch nicht besonders stark. Das ist ja im Grunde nur eine Übertaktete GTX 460.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (29. November 2011)

Hey,
ich schließe mich an. Habe auch 30 fps, mit folgendem Sys:
i7 2600k
8GB G.SKILL
Gigabyte Z68X-UD5-B3
MSI GTX580 TwinFrozerII

Hinzu kommt folgendes:
Crash to Desktop ?! - Thema

Vielleicht könnt ihr helfen.


----------



## dkuyt (29. November 2011)

Welche Graka ist denn gut geeignet? Ich hab meine erst vor 2 Wochen gekauft..


----------



## Kaktus (29. November 2011)

Schau mal hier.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde eher die Grafik etwas runter drehen anstatt viel Geld für eine Karte raus zu hauen. Zumal selbst die strksten Modelle stark in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (29. November 2011)

Jemand ne Idee zu meinem Crash-Problem?


----------



## axxo (29. November 2011)

Machst du vorher irgendwas bestimmtes wenn es crasht? 
Es ist zb. bekannt, das wenn die Stromversorgung einer Insel auf 0 ist (also kein Kontor, keine Kraftwerke) das Spiel einen Divide by Zero Fehler hat und man auf dem Desktop landet


----------



## dkuyt (29. November 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Schau mal hier.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde eher die Grafik etwas runter drehen anstatt viel Geld für eine Karte raus zu hauen. Zumal selbst die strksten Modelle stark in die Knie gehen.


 
Grafik habe ich runtergedreht, aber mal was anderes.. das sieht so total verschwommen und verwaschen aus also die Gebäude. Gibts ne Option mit der ich das schärfer einstellen kann?


----------



## Kaktus (30. November 2011)

Schalte mal das Ingame AA ab, das verwisch die Texturen enorm. Die Kanten halten sich in Grenzen. Allerdings scheint es derzeit ein Trend zu sein, etwas verwaschene Texturen zu verwenden. Und dieses ganze FXAA und MLAA machen es derzeit nur noch schlimmer. Da hab ich persönlich lieber ein paar Kanten und schärfere TExturen, sofern MSAA nicht funktioniert und Downsampling zu viel Leistung kostet.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (30. November 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Machst du vorher irgendwas bestimmtes wenn es crasht?
> Es ist zb. bekannt, das wenn die Stromversorgung einer Insel auf 0 ist (also kein Kontor, keine Kraftwerke) das Spiel einen Divide by Zero Fehler hat und man auf dem Desktop landet


 
Nein eigentlich nicht. Kommt unregelmäßig.
Irgendwann wird das Bild übersät mit grünen Teilchen (sehen ein bisschen wie Dollarzeichen $ aus) und ich lande auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Pyrodactil (30. November 2011)

Wenn Deine GPU Temp o.k. ist, liegt´s eindeutig an der zu geringen GPU Voltage. Wichtig ist natürlich auch nen guter Luftdurchzug für dir Graka-RAM´s. Damals mit Crysis1 DX10 wars mitm Speicherabsturz genau so. Jetzt bringen DX11 Games wie Crysis2, Battlefield 3, sowie Anno 2070 die Grakas erst richtig ans limit. Bei der Einführung der Karten gab es noch keine DX11 Games für die Hersteller zum testen.
Erhöhe die GPU Voltage in einzelnen Schritten mit nvidiainspector. Anschließend die Werte mit´m Fermi BIOS Editor flashen und gut is. P.S. Die Lüfterdrehzahl auf 30 bis 100% setzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2011)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich schließe mich an. Habe auch 30 fps, mit folgendem Sys:
> i7 2600k
> 8GB G.SKILL
> ...



Ist auch normal, die FPS wird im Game auf 30fps festgesetzt, musst mal Vsync abschalten, dann solltest du mehr haben.
Aber viel mehr nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (1. Dezember 2011)

30fps wie schön


----------



## Fexzz (1. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir läufts mit Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz + GTX 560TI auf 850Mhz Core und deaktiviertem Vsync mit gefühlten 50 Fps. Mit VSync find ichs unspielbar, 
da die Maus total nachzieht etc. Alle Einstellungen Ingame auf Hoch. AA + AF Aktiviert, aber weiß nicht, wie hoch.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
also die GraKa pendelt sich beim Zibbeln bei 44° ein.
Konnte mal 20min bis zum nächsten Crash Anno genießen


----------



## Krabbat (5. Dezember 2011)

naja vsync setzt die fps nicht konstant auf 30

bei mir zumindest regelt vsync bei anno 2070 über land meißt auf 30 und überm wasser auf 60
scheinbar scheinen die zu merken, wann 60 möglich sind und wann nicht und setzen dementsprechen die halbe oder ganze bildwiederholungsrate des bildschirms ein

ohne vsync ist aber auf dumm: es ruckelt zwar uber dem land nicht wirklich (bei 30fps tut es das), aber dafür schein das bild bei kamerabewegungen über land so komisch zu schwimmen, sieht irgendwie auch nicht gut aus

mein system zur info: i5 2500k@4ghz, gtx 560ti, 8gb ram (nvidia tut sich auch irgendwie recht schwer bei dem game; schade, aber dafür sind die bei starcraft 2 noch deutlicher überlegen, als amd bei anno, wenn man also beides spielt (so wie ich) braucht man zwei pcs, oder man tauscht immer die grafikkarten aus)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2011)

Über Land, bei einer zugebauten Stadt sind keine 60 Frames drin.
Den Rechner will ich sehen, der da konstant 60 Frames liefert.


----------



## ...MDK... (8. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

30fps wären ja schon traumhaft ich komme auf ca. 5fps 

i72600k @ 4ghz
asus 570gtx
...siehe auch sysprofil...

das komische ist das die grakalast bei ca. 8% liegt
hat jemand das selbe prob?

edit: auch wenn die einstellungen alle auf low sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

Da musst du einen Bug haben, anders ist das nicht zu erklären.
Game neu installieren, Treiber checken, Furmark mal testen.


----------



## ...MDK... (12. Januar 2012)

hallo quantenslipstream,

danke für deine antwort.
ich hab es eben neuistaliert, treiber sind alle up2date, Furmark macht auch keine faxen.

was ich bemerkt habe ist sobald ich eine insel bewohne ( erstes haus baue ) sinkt die framerate direkt auf 5 fps runter, 
ich weiss wirklich nicht an was es liegen soll, habe anno 1404 ohne probs gezockt und zur zeit bin ich noch bei skyrim un BF3 am start- ohne irgendwelche probs, iwie muss es am spiel liegen...

danke gruss


----------



## ...MDK... (13. Januar 2012)

holla nochmal,

nach einbisschen googeln gabs irgendwo einen tip den Leon als gegner im endlosspiel zu deaktivieren.
das habe ich gerade gemacht und siehe da, das spiel läuft nun flüssig wie gewünscht.

gruss


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

Jop, stimmt, sowas hatte ich auch mal gelesen, scheint ein Bug zu sein.
Wenns jetzt läuft, ist es ja gut.


----------



## Oremiyo (30. April 2012)

Der Thread ist schon ein bisschen älter, aber ich hab mir gedacht lass ich meinen Frust auch noch ab^^

Hab die Bauteile: 

Intel Core i5 2500K
GTX 560 TI
8 GB Ram

... Und hab leider auf "Sehr gut" -Einstellungen auch beim Scrollen und Karte verschieben kleine Ruckler. Nebenbei sind meine FPS auch bei 30. 

Das heißt.....es gibt bis jetzt im "normalen" Budget noch KEIN Bauteil das diese Probleme behebt.... oder vielleicht doch?

Freue mich auf weitere Antworten...


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

Das ist normal was du hast.
Du hast VSync aktiviert im Game nehme ich mal an.
Das bedeutet dass die Frames der Bildwiederholrate deines Monitors entspricht. Also 60Hz.
Schafft deine Grafikkarte aber nicht die 60 Frames zu halten sinkt die Framerate automatisch auf 30. Bist du über Wasser wo nichts los ist hast du 60 Frames. Kommst du zu einer Stadt oder Produktionsstätten sinkt die Framerate sofort auf 30.
Dieser Wechsel von 60 auf 30 und auch wieder zurück ist leider sehr störend aber die Entwickler von Anno wollen das halt so. 
Dagegen kannst du leider nichts machen. Oder eben eine so fette Grafikkarte kaufen die nie unter 60 Frames fällt egal was los ist.
Aber so eine Karte gibt es nicht. Auch die GTX 680 knickt dir irgendwann ein.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Mai 2012)

Und was passiert, wenn vsync aus ist?


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Dann hast du Tearing.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Mai 2012)

Was war das noch gleich?


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Das kannst du hier nachlesen.
Tearing

Ist bei Strategie Spiele sehr störend. Daher benutzt man auch die Vsync. Blöd nur dass es einen starren Wechsel zwischen 60 und 30 Frames gibt.
Dafür hast du dann kein Tearing.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

Unschön.


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

Ich kann da noch den neuen NVidia-Beta Treiber 301.24 empfehlen, dieser ermöglicht es
Adaptives VSync auch für alle älteren Nvidia-Grafikkarten, schau dir mal diesen Link an, da ist alles schön erklärt:
Adaptive VSync für alle Nvidia-Grafikkarten | Antary
Sorgt kurz gesagt dafür, dass die ruckartigen Sprünge von 60 auf 30 FPS nicht mehr stattfinden.
Also probiert ruhig mal den Treiber und testet, ob ihr dann mehr FPS habt.

Ich habe zwar eine GTX 680 und meistens 60 FPS bei max. Einstellungen , dank des Adaptiven VSync, wenn ich in der höchsten Zoom-Stufe über einer ausgebaute Stadt bin, habe ich aber immer noch 42 FPS und nicht auf einem Ruck 30 FPS. Und das mit einem alten Core 2 Duo E8400, wie ich die GTX 680 liebe 

In meinem folgenden GTX 680 Umbau-Video kannst du ab Minute 17:17 mal schauen, da teste ich ANNO 2070, da siehst du auch wunderschön wie das Adaptive VSync funktioniert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gaddcsrOVEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

HansOConner schrieb:


> Ich kann da noch den neuen NVidia-Beta Treiber 301.24 empfehlen, dieser ermöglicht es
> Adaptives VSync auch für alle älteren Nvidia-Grafikkarten, schau dir mal diesen Link an, da ist alles schön erklärt:
> Adaptive VSync für alle Nvidia-Grafikkarten | Antary
> Sorgt kurz gesagt dafür, dass die ruckartigen Sprünge von 60 auf 30 FPS nicht mehr stattfinden.
> Also probiert ruhig mal den Treiber und testet, ob ihr dann mehr FPS habt.


 
Das hatte ich mal ausprobiert und das klappt nicht mit einer älteren Karte.
Die Frames springen trotzdem von 60 auf 30 und zurück.


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

Hmm, ist ja eigenartig. Normalerweise sollte das ab Karten der 8000er Serie laufen (btw. hat die überhaupt noch jemand im Einsatz?).
@Threshold: Hast du den alten Treiber vorher manuell komplett deinstalliert, evtl. waren noch Treiberrückstände vorhanden, sodass es nicht geklappt hat?!


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

HansOConner schrieb:


> Hmm, ist ja eigenartig. Normalerweise sollte das ab Karten der 8000er Serie laufen (btw. hat die überhaupt noch jemand im Einsatz?).
> @Threshold: Hast du den alten Treiber vorher manuell komplett deinstalliert, evtl. waren noch Treiberrückstände vorhanden, sodass es nicht geklappt hat?!


 
Es war ein komplett neu installiertes System.
Treiber ist der Beta. Einen anderen gibt es noch nicht für die alte Generation.

Du hast es im Game sofort gemerkt. Über Wasser lagen 60 Frames an und kamst du über eine Produktionsinsel oder Wohninsel sank die Frame Rate sofort auf 30 runter und das spürst du halt im Game und ist meiner Meinung nach ebenso störend wie Tearing.
Fährst du die Details runter bleibt es bei 60 Frames. Dafür sieht es aber bescheiden aus.
Wobei die Frames bei der Ölproduktion immer auf 30 gefallen ist. Da scheint es grafisch irgendwie ein Problem zu sein.

Das müsstest du bei dir mal testen ob du bei der Ölproduktion -- also Ölbohrer, Raffinerie und Kunststofffabrik -- auch einen Frameabfall hast.

Bevölkerungszahl lag bei 65.000.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2012)

HansOConner schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar eine GTX 680 und meistens 60 FPS bei max. Einstellungen , dank des Adaptiven VSync, wenn ich in der höchsten Zoom-Stufe über einer ausgebaute Stadt bin, habe ich aber immer noch 42 FPS und nicht auf einem Ruck 30 FPS. Und das mit einem alten Core 2 Duo E8400, wie ich die GTX 680 liebe.


60 Fps mit einem C2D? Und 42 Fps bei einer Stadt? Ihr habt ja *Wunder-Systeme*


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

Der E8400 läuft bei mir übertaktet @ 4 GHz... Wie du am Ende meines Umbau Video siehst ab Min. 17:17 Marc, läuft es mit dem besagten 42-60 FPS... Bin also noch vollstens mit dem E8400 zufrieden, wollte ja umsteigen, aber habe mir mehr vom OC der neuen Ivy's erhofft, habe ja noch gute Hoffnung, dass Intel ein neues Stepping rausbringt, aber sollte es beim Release E1 Stepping bleiben, werde ich wohl auf Haswell warten müssen.

@Marc: Wieso liefert mein übertakteter E8400 so gute FPS-Werte, kannst du mir das erklären? Liebe Grüße


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 60 Fps mit einem C2D? Und 42 Fps bei einer Stadt? Ihr habt ja *Wunder-Systeme*



Vielleicht hat er nur 50 Einwohner.  



HansOConner schrieb:


> Der E8400 läuft bei mir übertaktet @ 4 GHz... Wie du am Ende meines Umbau Video siehst ab Min. 17:17 Marc, läuft es mit dem besagten 42-60 FPS... Bin also noch vollstens mit dem E8400 zufrieden, wollte ja umsteigen, aber habe mir mehr vom OC der neuen Ivy's erhofft, habe ja noch gute Hoffnung, dass Intel ein neues Stepping rausbringt, aber sollte es beim Release E1 Stepping bleiben, werde ich wohl auf Haswell warten müssen.



Kannst du das Video bitte verlinken?

Ich habe heute einen i5 2400 + AMD 6950 getestet und das System kommt noch nicht mal ansatzweise dahin.
Als Test hatte ich meine GTX 570 mitgenommen die ich noch liegen habe.
Auch damit keine Chance bei 60k Einwohner gute Frames zu erziehen.

Und dann ständig das Springen zwischen 60 und 30 Frames. Total nervend. Für mich ein Grund das Spiel erst gar nicht zu kaufen.


Das wäre vielleicht was für PCGH. Die Sprünge in den Frames bei dem Spiel zu ergründen und wieso das mit dem Beta Treiber bei der Nvidia nicht so klappt wie es klappen sollte.


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

siehe Post 30 hier in diesem Thread - Anno 2070 Test ab Minute 17:17...
War auf der Hauptinsel, wo ich alle 3 Fraktionen angesiedelt habe.
Video ist auch in meinem Umbau-Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...torial-video-noisetest-oc-anno-2070-test.html
im Post #1 zu sehen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

Das habe ich eben gesehen.
Das reicht aber nicht.
Wie viele Einwohner hast du da?
Außerdem wenn du nah heranzoomst hast du immer mehr Frames.
Gehe mal über die Stadt in der größten Zoom Stufe.


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

Habe doch komplett herausgezommt und da waren es 42 FPS und für eine halbe Sekunde 37 FPS, aber er sprang gleich wieder hoch, habe ich gerade gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

Ich sage es ja. Das reicht einfach nicht.
Du musst nicht ein Zeil zeigen sondern die Stadt muss den Schirm komplett ausfüllen. Nur dann ist es reproduzierbar.


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

Hast du ein Savegame zum Vergleich da und kannst es mal posten, habe mein Rechner gestern neu aufgesetzt und habe mom. keine Zeit, alles auf 60.000 hoch zu spielen. Dann könnte ich es mal testen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

Schau dir das Video an. Da ist auch ein Save Game bei.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-zAQY8AGcs


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

Gut danke für das Video und das Save Game, da steht aber, dass es unter Umständen mit den neueren Versionen von Anno 2070 Patch. 1.4 nicht mehr laufen könnte, kannst du das bestätigen, mir wäre es lieber, wenn du es einfach nochmal mit Patch 1.4 abspeichern könntest und mir dann hier hochlädst. Muss morgen eh das Anno 2070 nochmal neu installieren, ich hoffe es klappt noch, wegen der Installaions-Restriktion, wie viele Installation hat man da zur Verfügung? Habe es ca. 3x schon bzgl. Neuaufsetzung des Systems u.a. wegen PCGH-Trojaner installieren müssen, aus Sicherheitsgründen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das Spiel überhaupt nicht.
Ich warte auf die Königsedition bei der dann das Addon drin ist und es keinen Online Zwang mehr gibt.

Mein Freund hat das Spiel. Bei dem habe ich das ausprobiert.
Ich könnte das Savegame bei ihm testen. Aber wann weiß ich nicht genau.


Edit:
Du kannst die PCGH Redakteure fragen ob du ihr Savegame benutzen darfst mit dem sie die Benchmarks machen.
Du kannst sogar ihre komplette Einstellung übernehmen und es direkt vergleichen.


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, werde es hiermit gleich mal tun. Danke Threshold.

@PCGH_Marc Könntest Du mir bitte das Benchmarc Anno 2070 Savegame zur Verfügung stellen, gerne auch hier im Thread oder wenn es nicht anders möglich ist, per PN.

Außerdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn du meine Frage aus Post #35 beantworten könntest, das wäre sehr nett. Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2012)

http://download.pcgameshardware.de/asset/binaries/2012/05/Anno-2070.zip

Sollt es beim Entpacken spinnen, nimm 7-Zip. Die CPU-Benches laufen in 1080p ohne Kantenglättung, ohne Vsync, ohne AF - der Rest auf Hoch: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vorbereitungen:*
• Ubi-Launcher sowie das Spiel installieren und auf die aktuelle Version patchen (zwingend notwendig)
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 30 Sekunden einstellen

*Benchmark vorbereiten:*
• Die Datei "PCGH-Benchmark.sww" in den angegebenen Ordner kopieren [eben dort hin, wo sich die Eigenen Dokumente befinden]:

_C:\Benutzer\Benutzername\Documents\Anno 2070\Accounts\Account-Name\Savegames_

• Vertikale Synchronisation deaktivieren
• Settings siehe oben

*Benchmark:*
• Via "Spiel laden" den Spielstand "PCGH-Benchmark" laden und die "Mission starten"
• Sobald das Bild erscheint Fraps starten
• Den Bildschirmausschnitt oder die Zoom-Stufe nicht verändern
• Erscheint der Fps-Counter nach 30 Sekunden wieder, kann Anno 2070 per Alt+F4 beendet werden
• Für jeden Benchmark das Spiel komplett neu starten


----------



## HansOConner (6. Mai 2012)

Danke Marc für die schnelle Antwort, werde Morgen das Spiel installieren (hoffe es klappt auch noch wegen 4. Installation nach kurzer Zeit - verdammtes DRM ) und dann testen, wie's aussieht !


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

Wie entwickeln sich die Frames denn mir maximaler AF?



HansOConner schrieb:


> Danke Marc für die schnelle Antwort, werde Morgen das Spiel installieren (hoffe es klappt auch noch wegen 4. Installation nach kurzer Zeit - verdammtes DRM ) und dann testen, wie's aussieht !



du kannst es so oft online wieder freischalten und neu aktivieren.
Teste das bitte mal. Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2012)

AA und AF machen wenig aus, mit schwächeren CPUs (alle AMDs und alle pre-SNB-Intels außer i3) bist du weiterhin völlig Prozessor-limitiert in unserer Szene.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AA und AF machen wenig aus, mit schwächeren CPUs (alle AMDs und alle pre-SNB-Intels außer i3) bist du weiterhin völlig Prozessor-limitiert in unserer Szene.


 
Das habe ich heute gemerkt.  

Ab wann fängt denn die CPU an zu limiteren?
Ist natürlich abhängig von der CPU aber wie sieht es da für den i7 3700k aus? Ab welcher Einwohnerzahl beginnt die CPU zu schwächen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2012)

Guck bei uns in den Benches was ein 3770K macht, ich meine so um die 50 average. Ist deine Grafikkarte lahmer, limitiert diese, ansonsten halt die CPU.


----------



## skyscraper (7. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> http://download.pcgameshardware.de/a.../Anno-2070.zip



Ich finde es toll, dass ihr hier eure Benchmarks zum downloaden gebt. 

Werde ich dann auch mal an meinem neuen PC ausprobieren.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, dass ihr hier eure Benchmarks zum downloaden gebt.


 
Finde ich auch super. 

Der arme Redakteur der sich tagelang hingesetzt hat um auf 200.000 Einwohner zu kommen.


----------



## skyscraper (8. Mai 2012)

Wer war das?


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Wer war das?


 
Das weiß ich nicht aber irgendeiner muss den Spielstand erspielt haben.


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiß ich nicht aber irgendeiner muss den Spielstand erspielt haben.



Da wirst du recht haben. Oder so ein spezieller Cheat, den nur ganz wenige kennen


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Da wirst du recht haben. Oder so ein spezieller Cheat, den nur ganz wenige kennen


 
Wie willst du mit einem Cheat Häuser und Produktionsketten aufbauen? 

Ich persönlich finde das aber sinnlos. Was nützen dir 200.000 Einwohner wenn du sie nicht mehr versorgt bekommst?
Bei Anno 1404 scheiterte das an den Flussbauplätzen bzw. bei den Perlentauchhütten.
Bei Anno 2070 scheitert das an den Flussbauplätzen und an der Hummer Abbauplätzen.
Um 200.000 Einwohner vesorgen zu können brauchst du 60-80 Hummer Plätze. Wo sollen die herkommen?


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2012)

Nein, aber so für Redakteure vllt. War ja auch nur ne Idee.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht haben sie das Savegame von Ubi Soft direkt bekommen und dort hat es einer erspielt.
Erspielt muss es aber werden. So oder so.


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2012)

Ok. Wusste ich auch noch nicht. Dachte, es kann sowas geben.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

Frag doch einfach mal Marc per PN. Er sagt es dir sicher.

Oder er erklärte es hier im Thread welcher Redakteur seine Arbeitszeit dafür hergegeben hat.


----------

